# Teriyaki Sauce



## phoenix (May 4, 2005)

Hello 

I am looking for a Sweet Teriyaki Sauce recipe. Like the sauce you get from the Korean Teriyaki restaurants. 

I am not looking for the Hawaiian style (Pineapple).


----------



## phoenix (May 4, 2005)

Or if you could direct me to a link 

What I am looking for is a Yoshida's style, but with out the High Fructose Corn Syrup.


----------



## kaylinda (Jul 30, 2004)

Hi...I have no idea what Yoshida style is...but here is the recipe our restaurant uses....hope it's what you're looking for.
TERRIYAKISAUCE


----------



## phoenix (May 4, 2005)

Thanks Linda ill try that. 

The sause I was talking about is Mr, Yoshida, You can find it in the local supermarket in the BBQ sause section. 

Thanks again
Rob


----------



## capecodder (Aug 25, 2001)

Substituting bottled ponzu sauce for most or all of the soy sauce maeks a more intersting terriyaki sauce.

Ponzu sauce is essentially soy sauce flavored with japanese citrus fruits. Kikkoman makes one that is available in a lot of grocery stores in my area.


----------



## auzzi (Dec 13, 2004)

SIMPLE TERIYAKI SAUCE 
1/2 c. sugar or brown sugar 
1/2 c. rice wine OR sake 
1 clove garlic, crushed 
1 wedge of lemon & peel
Combine.

Traditional Teriyaki Sauce 
2 Tb sugar
1/2 cup soy sauce
1/2 cup mirin sweet rice wine or
5 tb sake PLUS 2 tb sugar
Heat all ingredients in a pan on low heat and simmer for a couple of minutes. 

BULK TERIYAKI MARINADE SAUCE 
1 c soy sauce
2 cloves of garlic
1 tbsp. ginger +/-
1/2 c. brown sugar
1/2 c. cooking sherry/ white wine/ rice wine*
I like a mixture of dry sherry with rice wine vinegar

Teriyaki Serving Sauce 
2 tablespoons cornstarch 
1/3 cup soy sauce 
1/4 cup sugar 
1 garlic clove, minced 
2 teaspoons minced ginger root
1/4 cup dry white wine OR
1/4 cup rice wine OR
2 tb dry white wine PLUS 2 tb rice wine vinegar
2 cups beef broth
In a small saucepan, stir together cornstarch, soy sauce, sugar, garlic and ginger. Stir in wine and broth. Cook over medium heat.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Green onion, fresh garlic cloves, fresh ginger root, soy sauce, sherry, brown sugar and vegetable oil. Don't used powdered Ginger. There is a marked difference in the flavor and the powdered spice is generally more for baking. 

Generally the method/proportions I use is to grind the onion, garlic and ginger whole. Meaning don't peel it. One pound of the solids, 1 gallon of soy 1qt of sherry and 1 cup of veg oil. You can substitute a good toasted sesame oil but cut back a bit. Place it all in in a stock pot bring to a boil and simmer for 30min. Pull off the stove let cool and strain using a fine mesh strainer. (Chinois) Don't get too much on you or your clothing since this is really potent stuff and it will cause a lasting odor. Keep refrigerated and as long as you don't contaminate the whole batch and use it as needed it will last months.

BTW if you wish it to be sweeter add more sugar to taste. You can also reduce the mixture to make a nice glaze.

Oh yeah. When you bring the whole mixture to boil, watch it closely. It has a tendancy to boil over and this is almost as bad a mess as cleaning up after an Ansul system discharge.


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Hi

Heres one I make all the time, very simple 

Oriental marinade by magazine coup de pouce
Here I found it, really great

Oriental marinade by magazine coup de pouce

2 tablespoons of sesame oil

2 tablespoons of teriaky sauce

1 tablespoon of rice vinegar

2 teaspoons of fresh ginger( I add also ginger juice )

3 garlic cloves, finely minced

1 teaspoon of light honey

1/2 teaspoon of cumin( freshly grounded )

1/4 teaspoon of tabasco sauce

1 tablespoon of sesame seeds

Enjoy

Coup de Pouce : Brochettes de poulet à l'orientale aux graines de sésame


----------

